# Field PG III DVD Laufwerk defekt



## Bitverbieger (27 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
wir haben ungefähr 10 Field-PG III im Einsatz.
Seid geraumer Zeit sterben nach und nach die DVD Laufwerke.
Mittlerweile sind bereits bei 4 Geräten neue Laufwerke eingebaut worden.
Der Fehler stellt sich folgendermaßen dar:
Erst werden gebrannte CD/DVD nicht mehr gelesen ohne Grund.
Danach auch die aus maschineller Herstellung.
Legt man eine Scheibe ein, dann kommt Laufwerk nicht gefunden.
Es liegt eindeutig an den Laufwerken, da wir die Geräte getauscht haben.
Frage: Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr.

Gruß Bitverbieger


----------



## Question_mark (27 Januar 2007)

*Field-PG III*

Hallo,



			
				Bitverbieger schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr.



Bisher noch keine negativen Erfahrungen, aber ich habe ja auch keine 10 Field-PGs. Ich würde aber an Deiner Stelle den Siemens-Support ansprechen, die können sehr oft helfen. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch noch Gewährleistung, also einfach mal den Support ansprechen.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## dpd80 (28 Januar 2007)

Habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem P III Field-PG. Erst keien gebrannten mehr, dann nichtmal mehr die Siemens CDs. Wenn es mal nen guten Tag hat, klappt es mal ganz kurz wieder.

Macht mir jetzt aber keine Probleme mehr, da ich letzte Woche mein neues Field-PG M bekommen habe


----------



## Bitverbieger (28 Januar 2007)

Das habe ich mir gedacht.
Ich bin nicht der einzige dem das Laufwerk so verstorben ist.


----------



## Boxy (2 Februar 2007)

schon mal versucht die Linse mit Alkohl zu reinigen?


----------



## Bitverbieger (6 Februar 2007)

Nöö, eigendlich noch nicht.
Kann ja nicht schaden.
Ich werde es mal versuchen


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Februar 2007)

Wird aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nix bringen.......ist wohl eher Verschleiß !


----------



## clint (8 Februar 2007)

*Field PGIII*

Auch bei uns machen die PG's genau die gleichen Probleme, aber ich habe den Verdacht das die Treiber bei Windows 2000 die Probleme verursachen könnten. Gestern habe ich eines neu aufgesetzt und das DVD-ROM hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Mit mehr Programme und Updates die drauf kamen war auf einmal auch wieder das Laufwerk nicht zu finden.
Hat jemand bis jetzt den gleichen Verdacht gehabt??

Thanks


----------



## Bitverbieger (8 Februar 2007)

Daran habe ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht. Aber wenn ich so richtig überlege
könnte dies durchaus möglich sein. 
Je länger ein Gerät bei uns in Betrieb ist treten bei einigen Geräten
komische Betriebszustände, wie z.B. der Prozessorlüfter läuft nur noch
volle Pulle u.s.w. auf


----------



## Bender25 (9 Februar 2007)

Ich hab folgendes Problem an meinem Field PG M. Mein Touchfeld spinnt und der Mauszeiger  zieht wild umher... Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## nade (9 Februar 2007)

Also habe kein Field PG, aber hatte auch mal das Problem beim Laptop und da war nur Feuchtigkeit an den Rand vom "Fingerabdruckverwischer" gewesen. Getrocknet und weg wars.


----------



## IBN-Service (9 Februar 2007)

Bitverbieger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben ungefähr 10 Field-PG III im Einsatz.
> Seid geraumer Zeit sterben nach und nach die DVD Laufwerke.
> Mittlerweile sind bereits bei 4 Geräten neue Laufwerke eingebaut worden.
> ...



Hallo Bitverbieger,

ich habe bisher alle meine PGs gelegendlich sanft mit Druckluft ausgeblasen und die Laserlinse im DVD mit Wattestäbchen 
und Reinigungsspray für Videoköpfe gereinigt. ich hab noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Bei der Druckluft muss man natürlich sicherstellen, das diese auch wirklich trocken ist, 
sonst kann es eine böse Überraschung geben 

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Markus (9 Februar 2007)

kenne das lw problem vom field pg p4 auch...

war mit ein grund warum ich keines mehr habe und mein allienware laptop gleich zwei brenner drin hat. finde das deshalb auch nicht übertrieben.


----------

